# 08 Sentra SE-R Exhaust



## inmyplace2 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone know any good exhausts for this car?? HELP!!



and is the Greddy TiC only for spec Vs?


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

yo bro i heard that the medalian was a bad azz exhuast for it


----------



## aznhavok (Jan 28, 2005)

inmyplace2 said:


> Anyone know any good exhausts for this car?? HELP!!
> 
> 
> 
> and is the Greddy TiC only for spec Vs?


That muffler is for both spec v and ser


----------

